
The Gray Gender Gap: Older Women Are Likelier to Go It Alone - Mz
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/11/health/marital-status-elderly-health.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fhealth&action=click&contentCollection=health&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=5&pgtype=sectionfront
======
AlaskaCasey
Another example of how the gender pay gap has repercussions long into a
woman's life as she ages. Especially for women who choose to stay home with
children for many years or women who choose to never marry.

